# ST224P Oil Drain Methods



## davifam3

Hi All. I recently jumped on a clearance deal at Lowe’s and bought a Husqvarna ST224P that I think will serve my needs but I am concerned when it comes time to do an oil change. Date of manufacture was 10/2018. The engine was built 07/2018 Besides the crappy and tiny plastic dipstick, the drain plug is flush against the engine with no sort of extension! Has anyone on here come up with a better for draining the oil? I know Husqvarna has a two inch drain pipe I could probably get but, is there anything longer and more convenient? I looked on the Drainzit site but they don’t have a listing for Husqvarna specifically so I’m not sure what size I would get there. I’m not sure what the plug hole size would be to rig up something myself. Is it 10mm? I’m buying a hand pump to go in through the filler hole and just suck the oil out when it comes time to change it for now. Thanks in advance for any solutions you can share! I contacted the company a week ago. The “expert” acted like he never heard of this and bumped me to somebody else whom I haven’t heard back from. I tried to make contact again twice but have not gotten a response yet. Certainly there must be others with this poor set up. I’ve thought about returning it and going with another brand but the $400 price paid is making me loyal. 😂


----------



## WVguy

Others will chime in, perhaps later rather than sooner since this is August and not exactly peak interest time in snowblowers. Depending on the thread of the oil drain you may be able to use just a regular plumber's pipe threaded to that type thread and a threaded plug on the end as so many other manufacturer's do. Ask at any small engine shop and they should be able to make one for you, should be in the range of $5 - $15 depending on COL there.

Or you could do what I did with a chipper/shredder machine I had with an arrangement similar to what you describe. I just used a piece of whatever cardboard I cut from a box lying around and used that as a sort of "half funnel" that would lay flat where the oil came out of the engine, with the sides turned up to direct the oil to the pan I was draining it into. Kind of awkward, but it worked, and since it was only a "once a year" task it didn't seem too much of a bother.

I had always meant to get the pipe and plug thingy but I just never got a round tuit. We finally moved, didn't need the chipper/shredder anymore, and I gave it to a relative who did have dire need for it. He had a LOT of trees!


----------



## crazzywolfie

you didn't need to start a second thread to get answers. i posted on your other thread about the exact same subject. you posted pics of your old machine but none of the new machine in question.
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...orum/149477-husqvarna-oil-drain-solution.html


----------

